# Nars Sheer Glow vs Mac nc 20



## romi79_2008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone know a perfect match in Nars sheer glow for mac nc20? I want to try nars but there isn`t a counter in Romania so i can`t try it personally. I haven`t found any swatches on google. So if you`re nc 20 and tried nars sheer glow please share you`re opinion. A picture would be more than welcomed


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 6, 2010)

hey hun! You can look at this online matrix! HTH!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 6, 2010)

I would say Deauville would be the right match.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Jun 7, 2010)

Nars sheer glow - Gobi, Deauville, Fiji, Ceylan


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EvoPandaPnay* 

 
_Nars sheer glow - Gobi, Deauville, *Fiji, Ceylan*_

 
I wear Fiji and I'm NW25, I think it will be a shade too dark for her. Ceylon is even too dark on me.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was looking to this  http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...n-1-Medium.jpg and thinking to choose between Deauville  Fiji or Ceylan. Maybe Fiji is to dark. My problem is that if it`s not a perfect match i would rather be a tad darker than lighter, cause I made that mistake with a bobbi brown foundation and couldn`t use it. I`m not light-light, I`m more light to medium


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I wear Fiji and I'm NW25, I think it will be a shade too dark for her. Ceylon is even too dark on me._

 
Ceylan looks lighter than Fiji in the swatch or it`s just me? maybe it`s the cold warm undertones that doesn`t match


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Ceylan looks lighter than Fiji in the swatch or it`s just me? maybe it`s the cold warm undertones that doesn`t match_

 
it does look lighter in her swatch, could be cause of my undertones but on me Deauville was too light, So Ceylan was a lil dark but also the wrong tone. Fiji was perfect. I'm also light to light medium (depending on the season) and I have neutral to slightly cool undertones.


----------



## User38 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gobi, Deauville are my two shades -- Gobi = NC15, Deauville= NW20 (has more peach in it).


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 8, 2010)

I would suggest Fiji. If you have a sephora near you, you can get a sample to try out. Even a nars counter might give out samples if you ask nicely!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Sephora but no Nars in Romania, not even in Sephora.
I saw someone in here that in nc15-nc 20 that wears deauville and I`m afraid it will be to light for me because nc15 it`s to light for me.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 9, 2010)

yey I`m so happy, I took a chance and bought ceylan and it`s a perfect match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it, matches me better than estee lauder, lancome or even mac cause i`m always between shades nc 20-nc 25
Thank you all for ur suggestions and karla for her swatches


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_yey I`m so happy, I took a chance and bought ceylan and it`s a perfect match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it, matches me better than estee lauder, lancome or even mac cause i`m always between shades nc 20-nc 25
Thank you all for ur suggestions and karla for her swatches_

 
yay! glad you found a shade that works for you! its a great foundatioN!


----------

